# Painting fireplace & trim?



## bltwa (Mar 6, 2009)

We're in the process of painting (primer at this time) the oak fire place surround (has marbled-like ceramic tile in the inside of surround). The walls will probably be painted Great Green with birch natural hardwood floors (to be laid next week) and the floor & window trim are wood. 

We're having a real dilema about the fireplace & trim colors.

If the fireplace is painted a creamy color does trim always have to match? We've considered painting the floor trim and window trim only (creamy color) and leave the window sashes "wood" since replacement windows may be done in a year or two. Has anyone ever done this? Would it look unfinished? 

If crown moulding is installed, I had thoughts of painting it, the fireplace and window trim cream again leaving the sashes "wood".....

We are very casual people - does crown make a room "formal"? 

Would love any input! Thanks! Bobbie


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

The first question of trim "matching". You are right in trying to coordinate all the room colors. They don't have to match but they can't argue. It is about blending or standing out. If the fireplace is the focal point then it should be a different color than walls and trim. When you paint trim it can blend or stand out. When you keep the wood color that frames it. If you paint it the same color it goes away. Then of course is any complimentary color, like deeper cream or green. I just painted an exit door of a room the same color as the walls because I want the fireplace (feature, focal point) to stand out. Crown moulding is another feature, there are formal and informal choices. It is an architectural ehancement, how you design the decor can soften and warm the feeling of even a grand/architecturally formal room. The cottage style, beadboard, flowers, comfy fabrics- often has crown moulding. It is the other furnishings and fabrics (texture) that sets the mood from formal to casual. Post pics or be real specific and I can give you my opinion if you want it. Basically, you know what you like, work them together and use basic things to make them cohesive. Like color or fabrics or a certain style. I hope that helps.


----------



## bltwa (Mar 6, 2009)

*Thanks!*

We've been contemplating and decided on black for the surround - that way we don't have to change the trim (wood) plus it will be a focal point as well as blend with other black going on in the room(s) black base & cherry table/chairs - Amish style etc. The black will also work well with the green walls and wood trim. 

It's hard to get a real picture of the finished product in my mind, but we hope it will come together nicely. Crown may eventually be an addition....husband is a contractor...let's get done what we have on our list - we can always add more later.

thanks for your feedback. Bobbie


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

You are welcome. If you can gather the items together it is helpful. I have had people bring a cabinet door, a piece of floor and the paint chip to the tile store for selection. It really helps to see all of it together. If you really want a good feeling, make a color board with one of each item on it. Then you can switch out one or more items before you spend any big bucks. It sounds like you have a great plan. Have fun, don't stress.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Leave it to the natural wood color it has just get it polished. Dont go for cream colored paint.

Dana 
http://www.ninaathome.com


----------

